# Storing green beans



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening All,

I have a query about storing green coffee beans in the gainpro / hessian bags. For the business I've taken on more beans and up to now I've kept them in the house, but as business has gradually grown I've got more bags and I am needing to find an alternative location for their general storage. 

Was looking at getting an external storage like a wooden shed, or maybe pre-fab building. Has anyone any experience they could give on how they store their beans. Are you worried about the temperature range and if so what is the min and max you allow (10 - 28c)? The same for humidity - are you concerned about humidity and what range do you generally keep it?

I could look at hiring out a storage unit close-by, but at present it is easier having roastery and all green beans on the same site.

Many thanks
Phil.


----------

